# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Adding Reputation

## clownonfire

Hi all,

Most of you must have seen the "*reputation*" green boxes members have under their pictures: reputation is added by me, you, us. 

To add reputation, simply click on the *Balance* icon under the picture (see picture attached), click on the* I Approve* box, and add a short comment. You will not be able to add reputation to the same member consecutively. So spread the love!



This post was inspired by Cheri, who reminded some of us that we were acting like real n00bs omitting to boost our reps up.

Eric

----------

tjtreefrog, UncleChester

----------


## Leefrogs

So, does anyone know how much rep to get to the second box?
I'm up to 10 now, but still only one showing!!!

----------


## bshmerlie

I think its based on how many points you accumulate, but im not sure how many it takes.  Maybe Kurt or John could elaborate. It seems like some would already have a second box by now.  Hmmm.....maybe its broke.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leefrogs

now I looked and there's 12 total. I add rep to someone else, it shows up right away. 
Thanks to everyone who's added, I appreciate the thanks and gratitude

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Don't read too much into the system. It's pretty flawed. The negatives hurt a lot worse then the positives and don't necessarily have to be warranted. I received a negative shortly after joining because I commented on a thread that my fiance' commented on. We both have accounts on this forum. As a result of that, some 19 year old registered member slammed us both and we were immediately in the (-) . Kind of unfair if you ask me. After that, I stopped looking at the green box's under peoples names. I think only the moderators should be able to add or subtract from this system. Just my .02

----------



----------


## bshmerlie

I agree with Jeff in that the system is flawed.  I got slammed from someone for having a dissagreement over the morality of feeding one pet to another. Basically is was their way of saying their "opinion" is right.  I could have easily done the same in return....but instead decided to leave the immaturity with them.  I think the system is a good way of showing members who's giving good solid advice.  But it should be monitored by the moderators to ensure it is not done out of immaturity or retaliation. All negative rep should have to be approved by a moderator so that no one can abuse it.  If it is given for the right reasons the system is a valuable tool.

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Exactly. In Ella and my instance, I was working third shift, she was at home and had commented on a thread that I had previously commented on. The "kid" slammed us both and made some comment about how "we should save that for home" or something like that. This was the same kid that accessed FrogForum through his Wii and was at one time, constantly giving bad advice about how to keep frogs that he had never even owned nor had any experience owning!! But yeah, it means nothing to me. I have gave a ton of advice that is factually based and is first hand knowledge however I have yet to been able to shake that first bad tag on my name. I have about 10 green box's show up as my rep on the User CP, however just the 2 under my name. I can only assume that the negatives are valued much higher then the positives.

----------


## lnaminneci

Having been a member for some time I no longer pay attention to reputation boxes.  To me they are not an accurate measurement of someone's knowledge or expertise.  I have seen many members with great knowledge have few green boxes and other New members with less knowledge have many.  I have given reputation when I have felt it is warranted, but it should not be used excessively.

To me, I prefer Quality...over Quantity.... :Frog Smile:   Remember guys, this is meant to be a fun, informative Forum....don't get caught up in who has what or who has more of what....it's not a Contest.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

~Lesley

----------


## Tony

> I have about 10 green box's show up as my rep on the User CP, however just the 2 under my name. I can only assume that the negatives are valued much higher then the positives.


There isn't a direct correlation between the number of people who rep you and what shows up in your posts, it is a weighted point based system. Someone with a high rep score giving you rep will count for more points than someone with a lower score, and if someone's score is low enough the rep they give out will be insignificant. I'm not sure how many points translate to a box under your name, but as an example I currently have 242 points and that translates to three boxes. Not to say that the system doesn't have it's flaws, but the kid with the wii probably didn't do much, if any, damage to your score. I've been hit with a few red tags (from angry fat froggers  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) and it didn't do much.

----------


## clownonfire

Don't you just love threads like these?

Anyway.... Love thy neighbor. And if you feel like spreading some rep, you now know how... Until we figure out a better way!

Just remember.... You're the judge.... Read the comments, read the info, and trust accordingly.

----------


## Brian

Thanks for this, I actually didn't know how to give out reputation.

What about the little ""So and so" likes this" boxes that turn up in peoples posts? Are they just a way of saying you like a post without commenting on it or does something else happen?

Or the "Thanks" button? I'm gonna go crazy and hit one.

----------


## bshmerlie

I actually like this thread.  Just because it helps to explain how some of the things work here on the forum.

----------


## clownonfire

> I actually like this thread.  Just because it helps to explain how some of the things work here on the forum.


Good. Then I take full credit for it.  :Wink:

----------


## Brit

Thanks for doing this thread Eric, I had just recently found out how reputation worked and was going to put a section into the thread I started a little while back about the inner workings of the forum but unfortunately that hit a snag so I was never able to get too far. 

I plan on trying to fix it, but this thread is awesome for picking up my slack. Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amy

Just bumping this up for people to see how the reputation works.  This is one of my favorite features of some forums, it's a fun way to leave a little note for other people in their CP  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

People don't use the reputation system even half as much as they should.

----------


## Fae

What's the point in it if no one leaves a note...? People keep giving me "neutral" rep and not even leaving a comment (I am assuming that's not good). So, I don't know why or what for...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Amy

> What's the point in it if no one leaves a note...? People keep giving me "neutral" rep and not even leaving a comment (I am assuming that's not good). So, I don't know why or what for...


If a member is new and doesn't have enough of their own rep, when they give you rep it comes up as gray.  Eventually we all build rep power the rep we give is worth more points and will be green when we give it.

----------

John

----------


## Fae

I see. But people should still leave a comment  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

I comment most of the time.

----------

